# repo ram air exhaust manifolds



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

does anyone know for sure if my duals off of stock exhaust manifolds will line right up to the ram air exhaust manifolds? picking them up this weekend and trying to plan ahead thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think they do. Also the flanges are different. May I suggest a call to PYPES ?:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy has a manifold that has a splitter running between the siamesed ports, most are just open, are they ram air manifolds, or what is the difference? He couldn't find any info on it, but has held onto it none the less, neat Pontiac stuff.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

yes they are different fo sho.


----------

